# Minikin v2 issue



## Mtoefy (9/11/16)

Hi guys my minikin v2 is giving me issues. It keep saying check atomizer. I have tried putting other tanks on but still says check atomizer. Wen i remove the atomizer it still says the same. Did anybody experience this before and what can i do to fix. 

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (9/11/16)

I reckon u take it back to exchange it. It seems like a chip issue


----------



## blujeenz (9/11/16)

Mtoefy said:


> Hi guys my minikin v2 is giving me issues. It keep saying check atomizer. I have tried putting other tanks on but still says check atomizer. Wen i remove the atomizer it still says the same. Did anybody experience this before and what can i do to fix.
> 
> Thanks
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you tried cleaning out the mod's 510 with an alcohol'd earbud, this error usually seems to be a result of juice buildup.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mtoefy (9/11/16)

Will definitely try that thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtoefy (10/11/16)

Problem solved. The wire connected to the 510 came lose just had to solder it back on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

